# Best thin wood for small outdoor sign?



## nomercadies (Dec 31, 2011)

Our organization (http://chancefour.sharepoint.com) is putting together some items for a Butterfly Garden for a local library. We want to make small 3 inch by 5 inch signs for the individual plants that are to be planted there. A picture of what we are shooting for is attached. We are going to cut the stakes from a 2 by 4, but what thin wood could I use to make the sign part? Plywood that separates or wood that bends wouldn't be the best example of our work or organization.

. I would also like ideas on how to attach the sign part to the stake. An adhesive would be great, but then again, the type of adhesive might depend on the materials used. This is the best place to get answers, and I surely need guidance.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

For what you are doing, any type of wood with the proper finish on it should work.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

nomercadies,
I also work with people with intellectual disabilities. You can use 2×6 instead. Cut 2-1/2" off it to make in into 2X3.
Slice the 2×3 into 2 or 3 and cut them at 5" lengths. The 2-1/2" piece should provide you with the stakes.
Use adhesive caulk or Gorilla glue to attach them.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

For long term outdoor use, woods of choice would be:
Redwood
Cypress
Spanish Cedar
Locust
Osage Orange
Cedar
White Oak

For short term outdoor use, then just about anything will do.

As for the stakes and signs. you could also use your 2×4 (which are actually 1-1/2" x 3-1/2") and just slice them into thin pieces 1/4" or 3/8" thick, then cross cut into 3-1/2"W x 5"L sections. You could continue to make your stakes of the same material.


----------



## nomercadies (Dec 31, 2011)

Thank you for the thoughts on how to re-saw dimensional lumber Mr. Jinx and U.D. I may re-saw some wood. I fear slicing even regular wood to expose different levels of moisture to the point of the finished piece warping on me. As I think of that and the environmental objections of anyone that would be putting in a butterfly garden, I rule out anything pressure treated. I also have terrible experiences with pressure treated lumber keeping its shape even if I don't cut it. Thank you for a nice list Underdog. What finishes and procedures would you advise Mr. Pittman?

Everyone … Is there a plywood that would work, thin and relatively able to withstand the outdoors?


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Certainly treated wood is not for a garden of any kind. Cedar maybe your best bet ; no need to put a finish on it.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Don't know of any plywood that will stand up long term.
My choice would be white cedar fence boards.
5/8" thick 5 1/2" wide, 6' long.

Finish with poly or oil based enamel paint.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

If you can use 1/2" thick material, Menard's (I see you're in Michigan) may have smaller pieces of MDO plywood. MDO is made for outdoor signs, so has good weather resistance and a very smooth surface made of some kind of fiber overlay. Paints well since that's what it's made to do and should serve you well. There may be some thinner, I've not seen it but I've bought some 1/2" at Menard's…I think they may have it in cut down pieces, like 4'x4'.


----------



## stnich (May 24, 2010)

Why not use something like Azek. PVC sheets are available in many different thicknesses.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Cedar or white oak!!


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

I would use 3/8 marine plywood

For what you want to do it will be cheap and waterproof


----------



## nomercadies (Dec 31, 2011)

Thank you all. I have many things to think about. Such a wealth of knowledge.


----------

